# Oven handle broken... how to fix



## steve-19 (Oct 26, 2010)

*Oven handle broken (fixed) Plastic missing, what to fill in with?*

I got the oven handle attached, but there is still a chunk of plastic missing at the bottom on the bottom... what would be the best way to go to fill it in and attempt to match it up with the oven?

Problem Solved: My oven handle is broken, some of the plastic broke on one side and the handle is only attached on one side... i tried krazy glue to reattach it and that didn't work... what can I do?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Short of replacing the door, you could try JB-Weld on it?
Use 5 minute setting type so you don't have to hold it for an hour....

DM


----------



## hoz49 (Nov 6, 2010)

I used fiberglass and laminating epoxy resin to repair an oven door handle. The handle was black, I added graphite powder to the resin and after sanding it was a perfect match.

I agree JB weld is some tough stuff.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

hoz49 said:


> .
> 
> I agree JB weld is some tough stuff.


 
JB Weld is good stuff. With any of the epoxy products, the longer the stuff takes to set up, the stronger it is.


----------



## steve-19 (Oct 26, 2010)

JB Weld worked like a charm. Now, what would you guys recommend to fill in the hole where the missing plastic is on the bottom? Think some kind of epoxy putty would work, followed by painting it black?


----------



## hoz49 (Nov 6, 2010)

The same JB Weld will work.


----------



## steve-19 (Oct 26, 2010)

It'a a deep hole, not just a scratch


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Can you access the other side? (unscrew door parts?) If so, put tape on the front nice and flat, then fill in JB Weld from the back side. When set, remove tape from front and paint the perfectly flat and flush filled spot. Po)

DM


----------



## steve-19 (Oct 26, 2010)

DangerMouse said:


> Can you access the other side? (unscrew door parts?) If so, put tape on the front nice and flat, then fill in JB Weld from the back side. When set, remove tape from front and paint the perfectly flat and flush filled spot. Po)
> 
> DM


Ah, great idea... thank you! I'll let you know how it turns out


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd mix up a big batch and reinforce the seam you already did on the back side as an extra measure while opened.

DM


----------



## hoz49 (Nov 6, 2010)

You can lay a piece of plastic (saran wrap) on top of JB Weld and it will cure smooth (if the plastic is smooth) .


----------



## steve-19 (Oct 26, 2010)

I think I am going to just order a replacement part... I am trying to find this is online for my range... I have a maytag CHE9800BCB... can anyone help me find this or let me know what this part is called ... thank you


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Trim,door-upper-#12001292.. ALL Brand Parts 800-252-7500. looks like it went NLA as of 6/10. could try E-Bay or some such.


----------



## steve-19 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you! The cheapest I found it for is $45.69

We are trying to sell this, not sure if it's worth investing $50 into it. I guess it will be a last resort. I'll try the JB Weld method first, to fill in the crack and go from there


----------



## hoz49 (Nov 6, 2010)

If it's a broken end (just visible at the top of the above picture) you can fabricate a patch using 6oz fiberglass and epoxy laminating resin. Make a backer form from cardboard, cover the CB with masking tape (the epoxy will stick to it otherwise) and lay up several layers of F/G and resin. Adding graphite powder to the resin at the end will match the black plastic.


----------

